# Where to buy a panel saw?



## Northodox (Dec 18, 2012)

As I'm an apprentice and live i the uk, I want to buy a panel saw and rip saw what you can sharpen the only ones I have so far found are lie-Nielsen ones but are rather expensive and was just seeing if anyone knew any websites or stores what sell them.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*a panel saw in the USA*

Is a large power tool that will cut plywood with a sliding circular saw blade.

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trksid=p4712.m570.l1313&_nkw=hand+saw+panel&_sacat=0&_from=R40

You might try your UK E Bay for a crosscut saw or what you call them there. Shipping from USA may prove expensive. It depends on what length andtooth pattern you are seeking also.


----------



## joe bailey (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi Northy22
Don't worry -- we here in tbe hand tools forum know exactly what you're talking about.
To the best of my knowledge only Wentzloff (via Lee Valley) and Lie Nielsen sell new panel saws.
If you don't want to take your chances on eBay, then I suggest contacting Mark Harrell http://www.badaxetoolworks.com/ or Matt Cianci http://www.thesawwright.com, both of whom are master sawsmiths and both of whom sell rehabbed saws.


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Pax hand saws are another option for you. They are a little less expensive than Wenzloff or Lie Nielsen but are still quality saws. They are available from Tools For Working Wood website, but as they are made in England I would think you could get them cheaper (or at least cheaper shipping) on your side of the pond.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Try here:
http://www.flinn-garlick-saws.co.uk/

They made a 7'2" custom pit saw for me that I am very happy with. They are based out of Sheffield, England. They have a few different lines at varying price points. They make the Pax and Lynx line of saws amongst others.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

The Grizzly Showroom in Springfield MO had a very nice one with lots of upgrades in its Clearance area. They are usually 15% off or so. I frequent the area often. That's how I got my jointer.

Mark


----------



## Northodox (Dec 18, 2012)

If I was to go on eBay I wouldn't know how to tell if you can resharpen them or not tho. Thanks for the help.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Burb said:


> The Grizzly Showroom in Springfield MO had a very nice one with lots of upgrades in its Clearance area. They are usually 15% off or so. I frequent the area often. That's how I got my jointer.
> 
> Mark


????:huh:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*panel saw confusion*



woodnthings said:


> Is a large power tool that will cut plywood with a sliding circular saw blade.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trksid=p4712.m570.l1313&_nkw=hand+saw+panel&_sacat=0&_from=R40
> 
> You might try your UK E Bay for a crosscut saw or what you call them there. Shipping from USA may prove expensive. It depends on what length andtooth pattern you are seeking also.





Burb said:


> The Grizzly Showroom in Springfield MO had a very nice one with lots of upgrades in its Clearance area. They are usually 15% off or so. I frequent the area often. That's how I got my jointer.
> 
> Mark





firemedic said:


> ????:huh:


It means different things to different people.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Any reason to go for a panel over a full size crosscut? I think the sources you've been cited are your best bets new. Unfortunately the saw market has not picked up as much for other types of saws besides backsaws. I would like to see Lee Valley come up with a full size or panel size set of handsaws.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

woodnthings said:


> It means different things to different people.


When I first read the post, I "interpreted" it as a panel saw. My bad 

Mark


----------

